# Construction noise 5.30am Saturday morning



## orka (9 Jun 2007)

The builders on the construction site behind our house were working (pouring concrete from noisy machine) this morning at 5.30am.  Are they allowed to do this?  I've looked online at their planning permission and there doesnt seem to be a condition limiting their working hours but is there a general regulation limiting when they can work? i.e. surely they couldnt just turn up at 2am and start work? Thanks.


----------



## mo3art (9 Jun 2007)

You should contact your environtmental department of your local council to make a complaint about the noise.  Normally planning permissions do not have a noise or working hours clause in them unless it is in a majorly built up area.

I remember living right beside the main Dublin/Belfast railway line and they would do nightworks all night with no planning permission required.  I would be a nervous wreck after the weekends where they were carrying out repair work.  I requested at least 8 hours advance notice where possible so that I could move out of the house to get some sleep!

The recommended hours for construction work are from 8am until 10pm Monday to Friday apparently, and from 8am until 7pm on the weekends.  Although I could be corrected on that.


----------



## Meathman99 (9 Jun 2007)

Maybe go to the site and ask the supervisor if there was a reason for the early start. Maybe it was legitimate.


----------



## legend99 (11 Jun 2007)

I once lived in Edinburgh. I was woken up at 6.20 am one Sunday morning after quite a long drink filled Saturday night. Given that I was still relatively drunk I rang the emergency number of Edinburgh city council. A guy arrived out within 30 minutes and fired the builders off the site after witnessing the noise from my apartment. He informed me that they were not allowed to make noise if working on Sundays....I went back to sleep and reemerged Monday....


----------



## Mr X Ray (11 Aug 2007)

Because of the weather we are having concrete takes longer to dry. After the concrete is poured it will take 10-12 hours before they can put machines on to smoothen the concrete. If they did not pour that early in the morning they could be there at midnight finishing it. They did not start that early for the good of their health, give them a break. It dos'nt hapen often.


----------



## babaduck (13 Aug 2007)

I know from experience that if builders are doing any work like this after/before standard hours, they need to apply to the local authority for a special permit (we've had to do this for concrete pouring at 4am)


----------

